# I think one of Morbid Mike's creatures has escaped



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Mike, Is your Sewer Dweller missing a playmate? 

6-foot alligator caught on prowl - in Michigan

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45207520/ns/us_news-life/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's Martin, he lives just on the other side of the lake from me...as well as his sister, who lived next door to me for over 10 years.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jeff is on a first name basis with alligators


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

MY GATOR!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHH give him back you dirty coppers ... I'll fill ya full of lead ..ya see


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

go get him mike!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If I saw an alligator this time of year in anyones yard I would think it was a Halloween prop.


----------

